# Hello, new to this forum



## trickylacey14 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello all, just wanted to take a quick minute and introduce myself. My name is Lacey and I'm a 37 year old working mother of 3. My husband and I will be celebrating our 15 year wedding anniversary next Thursday (together 18 years). I currently work from home (telecommute) and have since 2011. Life can get pretty hectic with 3 kids, 2 of which will be in high school this coming year and 1 still in elementary school. I'm hoping to find some support and sometimes just a place to vent in regards to relationships and just daily living. I'm excited to be here and look forward to meeting anyone that wants to chat.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome. That's definitely a handful. Congrats on upcoming anniversary.


----------

